# Conteo con pulsador y visualizacion en display



## dannyric (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola a todos, no se si ya han preguntado o pedido ayuda sobre este tema pero no he encontrado nada al respecto.

Hay un ejercicio ke me tiene pensando un poco y consiste en lo siguiente.
Diseñar un circuito en el ke existan 3 pulsadores, de 1 a 3, ordenados de tal manera ke si yo presiono 1 se visualice en display el 1, si yo presiono el 2 se visualice el 2, asi sucesivamente.

esta parte es facil pero necesito que el numero kede simpre visualizado en el display aunke ya no haya un 1 logico en el pulsador.

ejemplo, si presiono el pulsador 1 visualizar el 1, suelto el pulsador y siempre kedara visualizado el 1 hasta ke yo presione otro pulsador.

he hecho la primera parte con el codificador 74147 y visualizado con 7447 y display anodo comun.

Aki adjunto el diagrama de lo ke he hecho. este lo ke hace es ke al presionar un pulsador me muestra dicho numero pero cuando lo suelto este vueleve a 0, no se como hacer para ke kede visualizado el numero ke presione.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola dannyric

Lo que se requiere, en tu circuito, es algo que “Memorice”. Para lograrlo se puede utilizar un contador programable, o 4 Flip-Flop’s Etc. Esto es un circuito que tenga la característica de Memorizar los BIT’s de entrada.

En la imagen adjunta está un circuito que tiene agregado el 74LS174 y la compuerta OR 4072. Esta última es de la familia CMOS por lo tanto no es compatible con los demás circuitos que son TTL. Sin embargo en la simulación funciona pero en la realidad no va a funcionar. Debes buscar, si lo vas a hacer real, un IC que tenga compuertas OR y que sea de la familia TTL.
Además no olvides colocar entre el 7447 y el Display unas resistencias que se deben calcular de acuerdo al voltaje de polarización y la corriente requerida por el Display que se esté utilizando.

Es conveniente a la hora de realizar el circuito en la realidad el conectar a un nivel contrario de la función todas las entradas que no se utilizan en los diferentes IC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dannyric (Abr 13, 2011)

oye es justamente lo ke necesitaba y funciona al 100, gracias.

Ok ya lo hice pero use el 74160 en vez del 74ls174 ke me dijiste tu y funciona a la perfeccion.
Gracias.


----------

